# climbing problems



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 21, 2017)

I got my budwing mantis nymph on Friday, and he had no issue whatsoever climbing up the side of the deli cup. Even last night he was stuck to the side most of the evening. Now today I noticed when he steps off the branch to climb to the side of the container, he falls to the bottom. and when He's at the bottom and tries to climb up, he just slips. What could have happened? He's super tiny, but all of his limbs are intact and from what I can tell seem fine.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 21, 2017)

Try hot gluing mesh to the side of the cup or scratch the sides of the container so he can grip onto something.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 21, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets Ok i'll try that. Just strange how he suddenly can't climb the plastic. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 21, 2017)

What kind of lid do you have? Screen or cloth? Metal screen can damage a mantises foot.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 21, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> What kind of lid do you have? Screen or cloth? Metal screen can damage a mantises foot.


It's a cloth lid. The only other thing he's ever climbed on is his branch and my hand/arm.


----------



## Connor (Nov 21, 2017)

He could be getting ready for a molt. Or he’s eaten too much lol


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 21, 2017)

Connor said:


> He could be getting ready for a molt. Or he’s eaten too much lol


Molting sounds more like it. He's barely eaten since I got him. Nothing at all today. He climbs on me, his branch, and the lid no problem tho. The only thing I did different today was offer him a tiny speck of honey on the end of a toothpick, which he just reached out and climbed on lol.


----------



## Connor (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah it’s probably about to molt if it refuses to eat.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

Connor said:


> Yeah it’s probably about to molt if it refuses to eat.


He molted through the night!


----------



## Connor (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats! I had a feeling that was gonna happen.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

Little budwing is getting along fine despite a wonky leg


----------

